
US intelligence researching DNA for exabytes of data storage - egusa
https://sociable.co/technology/dna-data-storage/
======
m1573rp34130dy
your getting kinda close to home... there are echos of LaMarkian thought, as
well as L.ron Hubbard's Thetan mechanism in this article...

this \/ can come in handy for the project...

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/410333/sequencing-a-
singl...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/410333/sequencing-a-single-
molecule-of-dna/)

...and these \/ may be applicable depending on what type of mental floss you
like to use...

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/419590/quantum-
entangleme...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/419590/quantum-entanglement-
holds-dna-together-say-physicists/)

[https://www.researchgate.net/project/Quantum-
DNA](https://www.researchgate.net/project/Quantum-DNA)

...breadcrumbs anyone?...

